# Is something wrong with my soil?



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I know I should probably have a soil test done but I haven't :/ 
I've noticed some of these areas are black so I dug up a selected few and mixed them up. The soil was pretty compacted so I broke it up with the shovel.













The biggest area:







Any suggestions on what I should do to help the Bermuda spread to these areas? I'm spoon feeding FAS every 2 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Whats your fungicide program look like?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> Whats your fungicide program look like?


Non existent. Do you think it is a fungus problem?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Too much iron and not enough sun. Maybe too wet too.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

g-man said:


> Too much iron and not enough sun. Maybe too wet too.


I think you may be right about the sun. I have some big pine trees along that area. I don't think I burned it with iron. I'll ease up on the FAS apps.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

The_iHenry said:


> Boy_meets_lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your fungicide program look like?
> ...


Looking at your may 6th photo of that tee area and the last one you posted, there is significant decline in that area. Unless the sunlight hitting those areas has changed i'm thinking either drainage issues, or fungus. How much water is going down?


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks like black layer from too much iron like g-man said. Best approach would be to aerate the area and use a fast penetrant wetting agent.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@g-man @kdn thanks guys. I think I'm going to dig up these areas and mix the soil. Hopefully this will help.


----------

